# Raffle for L'Claire painting from 2014 Specialty



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

AMA Rescue is having the Raffle for the L'Claire oil painting she made for the 2014 Specialty . Its was donated back to rescue by the winner at the Specialty, Kennon Hudson.
Tickets are $10.00 each. The raffle will run from Oct. 16 to Nov. 15 and ticket drawn on Nov. 16.
Tickets can be purchased through paypal by sending payment to [email protected] or send a Check to me at:
Edie Gobbi, AMA Rescue
30901 Pudding Creek Rd.
Fort Bragg, Calif. 95437
If you pay by Paypal please send that information to me also at
[email protected] or PM me


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- I plan on buying lots of tickets on Friday 'cause I want to win this beautiful painting.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub: :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Lynn, Good Luck!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd love to win this.....there is a little malt who looks a lot like Ava....and it would be so cool to have!!!!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am vying too. I have got a space on the wall with the beautiful NCMR quilt I won last year.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Did we ever find out who all the fluffs were?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump, Bump


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I will bump this up every week until the end. Not too many tickets sold yet, so your chances of winning are good. :aktion033:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that. I expected them to be all gone.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think people tend to wait to then end. Also a lot of us gave money to the rescues for the Rescue Raffle so saving up to make another contribution. I know I will. :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Edie, I just donated and sent you an e-mail. Hope I did everything correctly...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

One week from today will be the last day to get tickets. We still haven't sold all that many, so the odds are good. 
I will send a reminder one more time and then just pull that winning number on Sunday.
Thanks to those that have participated so far.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Hi, 

I just donated and sent you an email. That's a very lovely painting! Just as adorable as the candle holder you sent me.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm sorry not a lot of donations have been made.....but....

:chili: that just up'd my chances of winning!!!!! :chili:

:blush::innocent: :blush:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I've got my tickets. Hope I win.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just bought tickets! I love Claire's painting.

Edie, I just emailed you, too.

Oh, and I made an additional donation to buy the AMAR 2015 calendar!:chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I have mine too! Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks to everyone participating. I do wish you all could win.

Its been fun doing this though. Hugs, Edie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am bumping this up one last time. Two days left to get those tickets. :w00t:
The odds are still a lot better then the lottery. LOL
Thanks to all that have participated and good luck.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I got my tix tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I got some tickets last week, good luck everyone.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I sent you a email Edie. Let me know if you didn't get it. I'm having a little trouble with my email.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I got it Shelly and thanks


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dont know if you all remember but this painting was auctioned at the Specialty last year and brought in $2,000.
It is a high quality oil painting that Claire worked so very hard on. 
She said she would never do that many dogs in a picture again!! I know the 
puppies in the picture are based on some of the puppy models sent from many of you on this group. 
Who ever wins this ,gets a true treasure and one of a kind, never to be repeated. 
I can not bid on it, but sure would if I could.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Got my tickets today.  Keeping my fingers, and the fluffs' paws, crossed that we win.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump. If you're a procrastinator, time's up. You need to get tix today!! :chili:


----------

